# Elezioni regionali e amministrative 31 Maggio 2015. Orari e info.



## admin (7 Aprile 2015)

Il prossimo 31 Maggio 2015, in Italia si tornerà al voto per le elezioni regionali ed amministrative. I Comuni che dovranno scegliere il nuovo Sindaco sono circa 1089. Si voterà anche in 18 capoluoghi di provincia, tra i quali:Venezia, Enna, Agrigento, Vibo Valentia, Matera, Andria, Chieti, Macerata, Arezzo, Rovigo, Trento, Bolzano, Mantova, Lecco, Aosta, Nuoro, Sanluri, Tempio Pausania.

In quali regioni si andrà a votare il 31 Maggio? Puglia, Campania, Toscana, Liguria, Veneto, Marche e Umbria.

Gli eventuali ballottaggi (Comuni con più di 15000 abitanti) si terranno il 14 Giugno 2015


Ricapitolando: Quando si andrà a votare? Domenica 31 Maggio 2015 

Quali sono gli orari in cui sarà possibile recarsi ai seggi per votare? Dalle 7 alle ore 22


A seguire, tutti gli aggiornamenti e le informazioni. Tutti i candidi a Sindaco e tutti i candidati alla presidenza delle regioni in cui si andrà al voto.


----------



## AntaniPioco (7 Aprile 2015)

Io ho fatto la richiesta al comune per fare lo scrutatore... Ma sicuramente nella selezione ci sarà qualche magheggio


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Aprile 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Io ho fatto la richiesta al comune per fare lo scrutatore... Ma sicuramente nella selezione ci sarà qualche magheggio



Qualche ?


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2015)

"Tiferò" per un ulteriore crollo nell'affluenza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> "Tiferò" per un ulteriore crollo nell'affluenza.



Anche i vari Berlusconi e Renzi, credimi,
oltretutto su elezioni amministrative è proprio sciocco, a differenza delle politiche, la differenza fra i vari candidati è molto tangibile durante il loro mandato


----------



## smallball (8 Aprile 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> "Tiferò" per un ulteriore crollo nell'affluenza.



tifi per il "partito" vincente,gli italiani sono molto delusi


----------



## juventino (8 Aprile 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Anche i vari Berlusconi e Renzi, credimi,
> oltretutto su elezioni amministrative è proprio sciocco, a differenza delle politiche, la differenza fra i vari candidati è molto tangibile durante il loro mandato



È inutile fare sempre i soliti discorsi per arrivare a dire che bisogna votare 5 stelle. La verità è attualmente non esiste nulla di credibile e finchè sarà così il "partito" migliore da votare sarà il boicottaggio o astensionismo.
Per quanto riguarda le amministrative si, è vero, ogni tanto qualche candidato decente esce. Ma proprio qualche caso, roba da "uno su mille ce la fa".


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2015)

Non andare a votare è peggio che votare Berlusconi.. loro vogliono proprio questo... 

andate a votare e provate a cambiare questo paese .. vi ricordo che CHI non vota non ha diritto di lamentarsi poi .


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Maggio 2015)

Credo che l'unica incognita possa essere la Liguria, per il resto non credo ci sarà nulla di nuovo.


----------



## Denni90 (29 Maggio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> "Tiferò" per un ulteriore crollo nell'affluenza.



io invece credo che almeno il sindaco del proprio paese sia giusto votarlo e deciderlo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2015)

tanto raga cosa vi aspettate ? 

sarà il solito trionfo del PD e forse qualche mosca bianca di risultato del M5S .. 

è già tutto scritto .


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2015)

[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] come già detto mille volte, non riportare queste scemenze (per di più copia incolla...è davvero l'ultimissimo avvertimento) da tzètzè


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2015)

.

Facciamo chiarezza. De Luca è stato inserito perché accusato (e non condannato) di concussione (e altri capi di imputazione) per un fatto del 1998, nell'inchiesta "Sea Park". Tra l'altro qualche anno fa alcuni capi di imputazione (non quello di concussione per cui è stato inserito nel dossier) sarebbero dovuti andare in prescrizione, ma lui rinunciò per farsi assolvere. Ricevette addirittura gli elogi del Fatto Quotidiano che invece ora lo tartassa 
Il fatto di cui si parla è relativo a modifiche del progetto urbanistico per la costruzione del Sea Park, che doveva essere tipo un acquario o un parco marino.
Per come se ne parla, sembra invece che fosse il braccio destro di Al Capone


----------



## Jaqen (29 Maggio 2015)

Basta non vinca Brugnaro. Il nuovo, anzi vecchio, Berlusconi


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Facciamo chiarezza. De Luca è stato inserito perché accusato (e non condannato) di concussione (e altri capi di imputazione) per un fatto del 1998, nell'inchiesta "Sea Park". Tra l'altro qualche anno fa alcuni capi di imputazione (non quello di concussione per cui è stato inserito nel dossier) sarebbero dovuti andare in prescrizione, ma lui rinunciò per farsi assolvere. Ricevette addirittura gli elogi del Fatto Quotidiano che invece ora lo tartassa
> Il fatto di cui si parla è relativo a modifiche del progetto urbanistico per la costruzione del Sea Park, che doveva essere tipo un acquario o un parco marino.
> Per come se ne parla, sembra invece che fosse il braccio destro di Al Capone



Beh non ne parla solo il Fatto , lo scrivono tutte le testate .. poi domanda se la cosa fosse così " leggera " perché l'antimafia si è espressa così ?


----------



## Louis Gara (29 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Beh non ne parla solo il Fatto , lo scrivono tutte le testate .. poi domanda se la cosa fosse così " leggera " perché l'antimafia si è espressa così ?



Nono la cosa non è leggera (ho accennato al Fatto solo per dire come cambia direzione come una banderuola), anzi, i capi di imputazione sono pesanti. Intendevo dire che in ogni caso non parliamo di infiltrazioni mafiose o camorristiche.

Comunque se fossi un sostenitore del M5S sarei tutt'altro che arrabbiato sui ritardi della pubblicazione del dossier, in quanto la pubblicazione odierna per loro è molto favorevole: le liste andavano controllate alla presentazione, non a poche ore dal voto non dando la possibilità ai diretti interessati (o diretti impresentabili) di poter replicare e potersi difendere.
Vediamo che succede, intanto al "povero" Vicienz De Luca questa candidatura gliela stanno facendo sudare col sangue, poraccio 

Aggiungo: le questioni interne al PD diventano sempre più ridicole, siamo passati da Civati vs Renzi a Bind vs Renzi


----------



## Hammer (30 Maggio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> io invece credo che almeno il sindaco del proprio paese sia giusto votarlo e deciderlo...



!


----------



## admin (31 Maggio 2015)

up


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2015)

Elezioni più scontate di una canzone di Ligabue ... Finché ci sarà il 60% delle persone sopra i 55 anni che vota Pd non ne usciremo più .. Ci tocca solo aspettare che i vecchi attaccati alla vecchia politica cessino di vivere e con il cambio generazionale forse ci saranno novità ..

Fino ad allora il Pd continuerà a trionfare appoggiato da TV e media di regime ... Ovviamente il tutto perché mantenendo lo status quo attuale gli stessi potranno continuare a mentire e manipolare L informazione pubblica a loro piacimento .

Ps: Gomblottohhh !!!!


----------



## Jaqen (31 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Elezioni più scontate di una canzone di Ligabue ... Finché ci sarà il 60% delle persone sopra i 55 anni che vota Pd non ne usciremo più .. Ci tocca solo aspettare che i vecchi attaccati alla vecchia politica cessino di vivere e con il cambio generazionale forse ci saranno novità ..
> 
> Fino ad allora il Pd continuerà a trionfare appoggiato da TV e media di regime ... Ovviamente il tutto perché mantenendo lo status quo attuale gli stessi potranno continuare a mentire e manipolare L informazione pubblica a loro piacimento .
> 
> Ps: Gomblottohhh !!!!



Io ho 24 anni domani, ho votato la Moretti, che di anni ne ha 42, e il PD. Non so perché tu abbia deciso che i giovani votano 5stelle, e che per forza sia una cosa positiva.
Qua in Veneto non si vota 5stelle, fortunatamente, perché, purtroppo, è troppo forte la Lega. Ma qua i giovani o votano PD o votano Lega.. non è per tutti uguale la cosa....

Io capisco che tu sia arrabbiato, che tu sia stato deluso e quant'altro.. però veramente, rischi di offendere qualcuno e poi passare dalla parte del torto... a me non offendi, anzi, molte volte i tuoi post mi fanno andare a scavare le informazioni.. però qualcuno si può risentire, e non avrebbe tutti i torti..


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2015)

La politica è politica, per me non è concepibile affidarmi a un movimento che vuole distruggere la politica. La politica è da sempre compromessi. Se poi questi compromessi sono fatti per fini personali è un conto, se vengono fatti per il bene comune è un altro.
Il M5S confonde l'etica morale-sociale con il codice penale. Piaccia o meno, ma avere o no la fedina penale pulita non è un requisito sufficiente per governare.
Fare politica esclusivamente distruggendo mediaticamente l'avversario, arrogandosi l'onestà solo per sé, tacciare di mafia e camorra chi non sta con loro è una cosa che proprio non condivido. 
Io con voto disgiunto ho votato De Luca alla regione e un esponente del m5s, che più o meno conosco e so essere una bravissima persona. In Campania il M5S se ne faccia una regione, dare un voto alla Ciarambino (contro cui non ho niente) era come un regalo a Caldoro, il quale è una minaccia che va assolutamente vietata.
Per quanto riguarda De Luca, va criticato nel merito e non superficialmente, altrimenti non facciamo politica ma circo. Chi accusa De Luca di essere impresentabile, gli consiglio di leggere un'intervista a ilmanifesto di Giovanni Fiandaca, un'autorità per la dottrina penale italiana.


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Maggio 2015)

Votato questa mattina, spero che la paita non vinca anche se è praticamente impossibile


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho 24 anni domani, ho votato la Moretti, che di anni ne ha 42, e il PD. Non so perché tu abbia deciso che i giovani votano 5stelle, e che per forza sia una cosa positiva.
> Qua in Veneto non si vota 5stelle, fortunatamente, perché, purtroppo, è troppo forte la Lega. Ma qua i giovani o votano PD o votano Lega.. non è per tutti uguale la cosa....
> 
> Io capisco che tu sia arrabbiato, che tu sia stato deluso e quant'altro.. però veramente, rischi di offendere qualcuno e poi passare dalla parte del torto... a me non offendi, anzi, molte volte i tuoi post mi fanno andare a scavare le informazioni.. però qualcuno si può risentire, e non avrebbe tutti i torti..



Vero , non era mia intenzione offendere nessuno ci mancherebbe.. il mio riferimento era ad un post di mesi fa dove c'erano queste percentuali che analizzammo all epoca... 
Jaq ci conosciamo d anni , lo sai che è così.. ogni persona ha la propria idea politica e come per il calcio nessuno cambia idea e rimane sulle proprie posizioni .. 

per come la vedo io ma è un mio parere rivotare le stesse persone che hanno portato questa nazione allo sfascio è da matti ... 
ti pongo una domanda .. in 1 anno di Pd ( ti chiedo pd perché è il tuo partito ) mi dici 1 cosa positiva che ha fatto ? 

Come ti poni a fronte di tutti gli arresti che sono stati fatti all interno del Pd ? 
Come puoi fidarti ancora di queste persone ? 

Te lo chiedo indipendentemente dal movimento.. te lo chiedo senza prese per i fondelli è veramente una cosa che non mi spiego..


----------



## Super_Lollo (31 Maggio 2015)

poi ragazzi scusate se qualcuno si offende per quello che in modo " colorito " espongo... non è mia intenzione però alcune volte ci sono cose che non mi spiego ..

ti faccio un altro esempio .. 
LA LEGA .. cioè ragazzi la lega ... capiamoci... LA LEGA !!!! .. come fa uno a votare la lega ?? o non si informa , o non capisce o non lo so... 

veramente io non me lo spiego..


----------



## vota DC (31 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io con voto disgiunto ho votato De Luca alla regione e un esponente del m5s, che più o meno conosco e so essere una bravissima persona. In Campania il M5S se ne faccia una regione, dare un voto alla Ciarambino (contro cui non ho niente) era come un regalo a Caldoro, il quale è una minaccia che va assolutamente vietata.



De Luca ha già fallito una volta contro Caldoro. Oltretutto si vocifera che fu sabotato dal suo stesso partito che voleva rinforzare Caldoro in quanto finiano, idem per la Bonino in Lazio boicottata per far vincere la Polverini.


----------



## Louis Gara (31 Maggio 2015)

vota DC ha scritto:


> De Luca ha già fallito una volta contro Caldoro. Oltretutto si vocifera che fu sabotato dal suo stesso partito che voleva rinforzare Caldoro in quanto finiano, idem per la Bonino in Lazio boicottata per far vincere la Polverini.



De Luca perse essenzialmente perchè sindaco di Salerno, e non votato per questo dai napoletani. Al tempo ricordo che ero a Napoli e chiedendo un po' la motivazione era questa. Poi non so se c'era altro dietro


----------



## Jaqen (31 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vero , non era mia intenzione offendere nessuno ci mancherebbe.. il mio riferimento era ad un post di mesi fa dove c'erano queste percentuali che analizzammo all epoca...
> Jaq ci conosciamo d anni , lo sai che è così.. ogni persona ha la propria idea politica e come per il calcio nessuno cambia idea e rimane sulle proprie posizioni ..
> 
> per come la vedo io ma è un mio parere rivotare le stesse persone che hanno portato questa nazione allo sfascio è da matti ...
> ...



Mi pongo che è uno schifo... ma bella mia città conosco tutti i giovani del PD... e sono veramente entusiasta di loro.. e infondo spero in un movimento che cresca grazie a loro. Perché come città stiamo crescendo tanto grazie soprattutto a loro. Se voto PD è perché alcune proposte di legge dei 5Stelle per quanto buone possano essere le vedo lontane da ciò che serve per me realmente.. ossia il rialzo della piccola media impresa.. per me quello è il vero problema. Veniamone fuori e diamo da mangiare a tutti. Poi i corrotti li mandiamo via. Abbiamo un buon sistema di leggi.. 

La Moretti l'ho votata perché ha proposto delle iniziative per la piccola impresa.. ha parlato di un federalismo che al Veneto serve.. 

In ogni caso Lollo... figurati se mi offendo, sei qua da 12 anni e io qua da 10 quindi..anzi.. ti ripeto, grazie ai tuoi post mi informo molto di più... e so il tuo modo di scrivere, diretto e molto personale..


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (31 Maggio 2015)

Ad Ercolano hanno fermato due tizi che cercavano di comprare i voti con 20 euro... Non so come sia possibile che la gente si venda il voto per 20 euro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Maggio 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ad Ercolano hanno fermato due tizi che cercavano di comprare i voti con 20 euro... *Non so come sia possibile che la gente si venda il voto per 20 euro*


È capitato anche dalle mie parti ed io ho venduto la promessa per 20 euro, poi ho votato lo stesso chi avevo intenzione di votare. Politico consumato


----------



## Hammer (31 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> poi ragazzi scusate se qualcuno si offende per quello che in modo " colorito " espongo... non è mia intenzione però alcune volte ci sono cose che non mi spiego ..
> 
> ti faccio un altro esempio ..
> LA LEGA .. cioè ragazzi la lega ... capiamoci... LA LEGA !!!! .. come fa uno a votare la lega ?? o non si informa , o non capisce o non lo so...
> ...



Ricetta semplice:
- vomitare frasi e insulti su immigrati e rom costantemente, ogni giorno, fino alla nausea, qualsiasi cosa succeda
- RENZI E ALFANO A CASA
- quando ci si ricorda, sparare due balle sull'euro

e arrivi al 15% in Italia


----------



## Blu71 (31 Maggio 2015)

Per le Regionali alle 19.00 affluenza al 36,6%. Per le Comunali 49%.


----------



## Doctore (31 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> poi ragazzi scusate se qualcuno si offende per quello che in modo " colorito " espongo... non è mia intenzione però alcune volte ci sono cose che non mi spiego ..
> 
> ti faccio un altro esempio ..
> LA LEGA .. cioè ragazzi la lega ... capiamoci... LA LEGA !!!! .. come fa uno a votare la lega ?? o non si informa , o non capisce o non lo so...
> ...



ringrazia alfano e i boldriniani peace and love.
In francia Governo di sinistra a ventimiglia c'e la polizia francese che caccia gli immigrati dai propri confini.


----------



## Underhill84 (31 Maggio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> poi ragazzi scusate se qualcuno si offende per quello che in modo " colorito " espongo... non è mia intenzione però alcune volte ci sono cose che non mi spiego ..
> 
> ti faccio un altro esempio ..
> LA LEGA .. cioè ragazzi la lega ... capiamoci... LA LEGA !!!! .. come fa uno a votare la lega ?? o non si informa , o non capisce o non lo so...
> ...



In Toscana i legisti stan prendendo il 19%... mi vien da vomitare


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ringrazia alfano e i boldriniani peace and love.
> In francia Governo di sinistra a ventimiglia c'e la polizia francese che caccia gli immigrati dai propri confini.



Ma che c'entrano Alfano e Boldrini, i cui partiti hanno una percentuale ridicola di rappresentanza in Parlamento. Non contano e non influenzano praticamente niente. A sto giro l'elettorato stabile della Lega si è arricchito con i delusi di Berlusconi, gli elettori di estrema destra e con i voti "di protesta" scippati a Grillo.


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

In Liguria e Umbria avanti Forza Italia...


----------



## aleslash (1 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Liguria e Umbria avanti Forza Italia...



Tutto merito di Ancelotti e Ibra ahahaha


----------



## Blu71 (1 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Liguria e Umbria avanti Forza Italia...



...centro-destra non FI


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2015)

Il m5s sembra andare bene. In qualche regione ha passato abbondantemente il 20%, in altre sempre sopra il 10. Speravo nel risultato clamoroso in liguria visto i candidati, ma è ancora troppo presto a quanto pare.


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2015)

5 Stelle primo partito quasi ovunque. Al momento il PD si piglierebbe la Campania, la Toscana, le Marche e la Puglia. Il centrodestra se la sta giocando in Liguria e Umbria SOLO grazie alla Lega (Forza Italia ha percentuali a dir poco ridicole). In Veneto scontatissima la vittoria di Zaia (la lista che porta il suo nome è il primo partito seguito a ruota....dal M5S!).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Giugno 2015)

Adesso ricambiano la legge elettorale, ballottaggio per le coalizioni e non più tra le singole liste


----------



## juventino (1 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Adesso ricambiano la legge elettorale, ballottaggio per le coalizioni e non più tra le singole liste



Avete protestato tantissimo per l'Italicum, ma a mio avviso è l'unica legge elettorale che vi da una concreta possibilità di vittoria.


----------



## Hammer (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ringrazia alfano e i boldriniani peace and love.
> In francia Governo di sinistra a ventimiglia c'e la polizia francese che caccia gli immigrati dai propri confini.



I trattati europei sull'immigrazione sono stati firmati da Berlusconi, leghisti e amici loro, mica da Boldrini & co. Bello vero?


----------



## bmb (1 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> In Liguria e Umbria avanti Forza Italia...



In Umbria Forza Italia ha preso l'8,5%. Informatevi un minimo.


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> In Umbria Forza Italia ha preso l'8,5%. Informatevi un minimo.



Hahahaha... Keep calm.. Questo era il titolo di ieri sera del corriere della sera...


----------



## Nicco (1 Giugno 2015)

Lega al 20% in toscana, mi si gela il sangue.


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> I trattati europei sull'immigrazione sono stati firmati da Berlusconi, leghisti e amici loro, mica da Boldrini & co. Bello vero?



si ma basta usare questo a argomento...poi con me che non voto ne fi ne lega.
I trattati vanno cambiati e nessun partito destra/sinistra vuole cambiare questa situazione.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2015)

Cmq per il movimento sono contento .. Primo partito unico in tutta Italia  ... Forse il vento sta cambiando ... Piano piano ci sarà il cambio generazionale ...

Ps: amici veneti ma la vostra regione é assurda Hahaha <3 con che criterio votate ??


----------



## bmb (1 Giugno 2015)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Hahahaha... Keep calm.. Questo era il titolo di ieri sera del corriere della sera...



Si si, l'ho visto anch'io. Ma conoscendo i giornali ho indagato.


Più che altro c'è da riflettere sulla crescita costante della lega, elezione dopo elezione. Stavolta è diventato il primo partito del centrodestra al CENTRO.


----------



## O Animal (1 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Più che altro c'è da riflettere sulla crescita costante della lega, elezione dopo elezione. Stavolta è diventato il primo partito del centrodestra al CENTRO.



La Lega "pre Salvini" era morta sotto scandali mastodontici ma poi il rilancio all'Americana/Berlusconiana con 4 ore di diretta televisiva per 5 mesi in ogni rete nazionale e locale ha reimbambolato il popolino...


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2015)

I 5 stelle hanno tenuto e recuperato qualcosa dall europee...Rimarrà in ogni caso un partito di opposizione a vita.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle hanno tenuto e recuperato qualcosa dall europee...Rimarrà in ogni caso un partito di opposizione a vita.



Vedremo , per adesso va benissimo così .. È solo una questione generazionale ... Ma se gente ha votato De Luca penso non via più scalpo per alcune regioni


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle hanno tenuto e recuperato qualcosa dall europee...Rimarrà in ogni caso un partito di opposizione a vita.



Probabile, situazione drammatica

Siamo condannati a un PD che non è ne carne ne pesce e ai leghisti.
Senza dei veri partiti che possano rappresentare idee progressiste, ecologiste o liberali.
siamo politicamente un paese del terzo mondo.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vedremo , per adesso va benissimo così .. È solo una questione generazionale ... Ma se gente ha votato De Luca penso non via più scalpo per alcune regioni



Io ho 22 anni, studio giurisprudenza, mi informo su varie testate (e non sul blog dei politici), non sono un simpatizzante PD. E ho votato De Luca. Questo, per dire che non ho 70 anni, non zappo la terra (con tutto il rispetto per chi lo fa) e non mi informo con Mattino Cinque o Buona Domenica, né vado ai circoli dei politici.
De Luca è un politico coi controc., merita ampiamente per quello che ha dimostrato finora la possibilità di governare la Campania.

Non sei campano, quindi non sei informato su De Luca presumibilmente. Ma se le uniche informazioni le prendi dal blog di Beppe Grillo, ci credo che spari a 0. Ci vogliono 2 minuti per informarsi su De Luca, senza affidarsi alle diffamazioni del blog di Grillo o a quello che si sente dire in giro. Mi sembra che non c'è via di scaMpo più che altro per chi ha come fonte di informazione le paginette FB che condividono post per fare click-baiting.
Se pensi che De Luca sia un mafioso o un camorrista, se vuoi possiamo parlare quanto vuoi dei procedimenti giudiziari a suo carico.

Con tutto il rispetto lollo, però certe cose nun se possono sentì. 

PS: Il M5S è il secondo partito a livello nazionale, non primo.


----------



## Doctore (1 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Probabile, situazione drammatica
> 
> Siamo condannati a un PD che non è ne carne ne pesce e ai leghisti.
> Senza dei veri partiti che possano rappresentare idee progressiste, ecologiste o liberali.
> siamo politicamente un paese del terzo mondo.



Scusate espongo una riflessione...Chi dice votate perche è un diritto conquistato,perche cosi non siamo sudditi,altre considerazioni tipo ehhhh bisogna pensare al futuro ecc...Ma sono le stesse persone che votano pd,fi,lega e 5 stelle....Ci rendiamo conto??


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Io ho 22 anni, studio giurisprudenza, mi informo su varie testate (e non sul blog dei politici), non sono un simpatizzante PD. E ho votato De Luca. Questo, per dire che non ho 70 anni, non zappo la terra (con tutto il rispetto per chi lo fa) e non mi informo con Mattino Cinque o Buona Domenica, né vado ai circoli dei politici.
> De Luca è un politico coi controc., merita ampiamente per quello che ha dimostrato finora la possibilità di governare la Campania.
> 
> Non sei campano, quindi non sei informato su De Luca presumibilmente. Ma se le uniche informazioni le prendi dal blog di Beppe Grillo, ci credo che spari a 0. Ci vogliono 2 minuti per informarsi su De Luca, senza affidarsi alle diffamazioni del blog di Grillo o a quello che si sente dire in giro. Mi sembra che non c'è via di scaMpo più che altro per chi ha come fonte di informazione le paginette FB che condividono post per fare click-baiting.
> ...



Sbaglia anche L antimafia ??


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sbaglia anche L antimafia ??



Lo sai come opera la commissione antimafia? Hanno preso le informazioni dalla prefettura e stop. E sai perché De Luca era presente in quella lista? Sai la vicenda per la quale è in corso il processo (ripeto, procedimento in corso, indagato, non condanna)? 
O hai letto commissione antimafia, De Luca, e hai pensato che De Luca è un mafioso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lo sai come opera la commissione antimafia? Hanno preso le informazioni dalla prefettura e stop. E sai perché De Luca era presente in quella lista? Sai la vicenda per la quale è in corso il processo (ripeto, procedimento in corso, indagato, non condanna)?
> O hai letto commissione antimafia, De Luca, e hai pensato che De Luca è un mafioso?




Con tutto il rispetto ma presumo che se la commissione antimafia abbia decretato una cosa abbia più documenti in mano di me e te .
Poi fai come vuoi , a me non cambia nulla


----------



## ps18ps (1 Giugno 2015)

comunque i veri vincitori di queste elezioni sono i 5 stelle e la lega, il pd diciamo che tiene, non si può dire che ha perso visto che ha vinto in 5 regioni su 7 e in liguria han perso perchè la sinistra si è voluta far male da sola e comunque è il primo partito anche se ha perso voti rispetto alle europee. il vero sconfitto è berlusconi e fi, il centro destra ormai è la la lega, è lei che ha guidato toti alla vittoria e ha doppiato i voti di fi.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (1 Giugno 2015)

Grillo è l'assoluto dominatore di queste elezioni. Hanno preso un sacco di voti e non devono governare.
Missione compiuta


----------



## cremone (1 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> I 5 stelle hanno tenuto e recuperato qualcosa dall europee...Rimarrà in ogni caso un partito di opposizione a vita.



L'unico partito di protesta che governa in Europa è Syriza in Grecia, una nazione in una situazione disastrosa molto più dell'Italia.
L'unica possibilità per i 5 stelle di contare è cercare alleanze come sta facendo Podemos in Spagna


----------



## de sica (1 Giugno 2015)

Sono contento per l'enorme bastonata che si è preso berlusconi, a parte il pupazzo di Toti (tremo per la liguria in questo senso)


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Giugno 2015)

cremone ha scritto:


> L'unico partito di protesta che governa in Europa è Syriza in Grecia, una nazione in una situazione disastrosa molto più dell'Italia.
> L'unica possibilità per i 5 stelle di contare è cercare alleanze come sta facendo Podemos in Spagna



In Puglia il PD ha aperto al M5S. Credo gli offrano un'assessorato. Se rifiutano, vuol dire che si accontentano di urlare e di non fare niente.


----------



## forzaplus44 (3 Giugno 2015)

Emiliano ha subito scaricato il problema del pd dell'ilva ai 5 stelle così da far ricadere su di loro colpe di altri!!! ma ragiona un pò, altro che urlare e nn fare niente, la patata bollente è del pd e loro si assumino le colpe!!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> In Puglia il PD ha aperto al M5S. Credo gli offrano un'assessorato. Se rifiutano, vuol dire che si accontentano di urlare e di non fare niente.



mica fesso emiliano , offre ai 5 stelle l'assessorato all'ambiente dove ci sono gatte da pelare come l'iva e le decine di discariche al collasso e con margini d'azione limitati visto che i 2/3 dei soldi pubblici pugliesi vengono spesi in sanità


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Emiliano ha subito scaricato il problema del pd dell'ilva ai 5 stelle così da far ricadere su di loro colpe di altri!!! ma ragiona un pò, altro che urlare e nn fare niente, la patata bollente è del pd e loro si assumino le colpe!!





Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mica fesso emiliano , offre ai 5 stelle l'assessorato all'ambiente dove ci sono gatte da pelare come l'iva e le decine di discariche al collasso e con margini d'azione limitati visto che i 2/3 dei soldi pubblici pugliesi vengono spesi in sanità



Concordo. Quella che all'apparenza poteva sembrare un'apertura in realtà altro non è che una trappola subdola e meschina. Infatti a prescindere dalla scelta che farà la candidata 5s verrà criticata comunque.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Giugno 2015)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Emiliano ha subito scaricato il problema del pd dell'ilva ai 5 stelle così da far ricadere su di loro colpe di altri!!! ma ragiona un pò, altro che urlare e nn fare niente, la patata bollente è del pd e loro si assumino le colpe!!



Ma dove l'ha scaricato? Emiliano ha detto che il PD in Puglia si occuperà dell'Ilva. Sempre con sti complotti. 
E' una cosa desolante prendere voti e mettersi solo a criticare dall'esterno, senza prendersi un minimo di responsabilità.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'ha scaricato? Emiliano ha detto che il PD in Puglia si occuperà dell'Ilva. Sempre con sti complotti.
> E' una cosa desolante prendere voti e mettersi solo a criticare dall'esterno, senza prendersi un minimo di responsabilità.



l'offerta di emiliano è un modo intelligente per screditare l'avversario politico più pericoloso , perchè qualsiasi cosa faccia laricchia sarà criticata : se non accetta subira le classiche critiche "non vogliono governare , sanno solo dire NO " , se accetta praticamente non potra fare niente visto che il movimento non ha un controllo totale del governo pugliese , quindi non ha controllo diretto nè sul bilancio (non può decidere come spendere i soldi) e nè sulla sanità (non può cercare di ottimizzare le spese della sanità che gravano per i 2/3). Emiliano governi la puglia e se proporrà qualcosa di condiviso avrà l'appoggio anche dell'opposizione  tra le altre cose , emiliano sbandierava ai 4 venti che avrebbe fatto le primarie per decidere gli assessori , pero dopo l'exploit dei 5 stelle si è scoperto cosi generoso


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma dove l'ha scaricato? Emiliano ha detto che il PD in Puglia si occuperà dell'Ilva. Sempre con sti complotti.
> E' una cosa desolante prendere voti e mettersi solo a criticare dall'esterno, senza prendersi un minimo di responsabilità.



Mah ... Hahahah se si vede lontano 8km che è un trappolone altro che apertura


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> poi ragazzi scusate se qualcuno si offende per quello che in modo " colorito " espongo... non è mia intenzione però alcune volte ci sono cose che non mi spiego ..
> 
> ti faccio un altro esempio ..
> LA LEGA .. cioè ragazzi la lega ... capiamoci... LA LEGA !!!! .. come fa uno a votare la lega ?? o non si informa , o non capisce o non lo so...
> ...



Bé in Veneto a mio modo di vedere ha vinto giustamente Zaia..l'alternativa era l'impresentabile scalda poltrone Moretti..Credo che quando si va su scala locale sia anche giusto guardare alle persone e non solo al "partito"..


----------



## mandraghe (15 Giugno 2015)

Ma della grande vittoria renziana non ne parla nessuno? Tutti grillini in questo forum eh? 

In b4: perdere contro Salveeney e i resti di Farsa Itaglia era difficile, altra impresa renziana...tempo un anno e pure questo finirà nel dimenticatoio. 

Vai Renzie, Maria De Filippi ti aspetta!


----------



## vota DC (15 Giugno 2015)

Beh però ricordiamoci che Casson, candidato ufficiale dell'Ulivo, diversi anni fa fu sgambettato da Cacciari candidato della Margherita. Naturalmente quando lo sgambetto lo fa Cofferati lui diventa malvagio, quando invece sono i renziani a scordarsi di appoggiare Casson allora viene colpevolizzato Casson.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2015)

Il m5s ha vinto tutti i ballottaggi in cui si è presentato. Piccole realtà, però è positivo. Credo sia sempre stato così, ogni ballottaggio fatto dal m5s ha poi portato alla vittoria


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Giugno 2015)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Il m5s ha vinto tutti i ballottaggi in cui si è presentato. Piccole realtà, però è positivo. Credo sia sempre stato così, ogni ballottaggio fatto dal m5s ha poi portato alla vittoria



Analizzando i dati (e correggetemi se sbaglio) ho letto di 6 comuni su 512. Insomma, piccolissima realtà. Altrove, i voti del M5S sono passati praticamente in blocco a Berlusca e Salvini.
La frase più bella l'ho letta su FB ieri: "Non siamo né di destra né di sinistra". Soprattutto, non di sinistra. imho, avverto nell'aria una certa tendenza del m5s ad andare verso certi lidi...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Analizzando i dati (e correggetemi se sbaglio) ho letto di 6 comuni su 512. Insomma, piccolissima realtà. Altrove, i voti del M5S sono passati praticamente in blocco a Berlusca e Salvini.
> La frase più bella l'ho letta su FB ieri: "Non siamo né di destra né di sinistra". Soprattutto, non di sinistra. imho, avverto nell'aria una certa tendenza del m5s ad andare verso certi lidi...




Le elezioni amministratrive sono le più difficili da sempre per il m5s, un soggetto politico che alla fine ha 6 anni di vita circa, ogni risultato che porta sia vittorie, che percentuali al di sopra un certo livello è positivo. Tassello dopo tassello conferma una base elettorale importante che col passare del tempo potrà essere sempre più incisiva e da l'idea di non essere solo un soggetto passato per caso e un fenomeno transitorio.

Molti davano già per finito il m5s e pronosticavano percentuali abbastanza ridicole pochissimo tempo fa (su milan world pure).. Queste elezioni hanno dimostrato che c'è e tiene botta. Tra l'altro credo che alla fine sia estremamente positivo che in realtà non ci siano vittorie a profusione nonostante io per primo ci speri. Razionalmente è meglio così, passo dopo passo il m5s può migliorare di più in questo modo, facendosi le ossa.


Non capirò poi mai sta cosa di pensare sempre che i voti di uno o di un altro si spostino per forza in un ballottaggio, contando poi che ogni volta al ballottaggio vota sempre un 10/15% in meno minimo. Non possono essere gli astenuti del secondo turno? Devono essere per forza i voti agli uni, o a gli altri?


----------



## smallball (15 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Analizzando i dati (e correggetemi se sbaglio) ho letto di 6 comuni su 512. Insomma, piccolissima realtà. Altrove, i voti del M5S sono passati praticamente in blocco a Berlusca e Salvini.
> La frase più bella l'ho letta su FB ieri: "Non siamo né di destra né di sinistra". Soprattutto, non di sinistra. imho, avverto nell'aria una certa tendenza del m5s ad andare verso certi lidi...



senza un'adeguata legge elettorale,che possa consentire loro un eventuale governo del paese da soli,sono destinati a restare un partito di opposizione per sempre


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Giugno 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> senza un'adeguata legge elettorale,che possa consentire loro un eventuale governo del paese da soli,sono destinati a restare un partito di opposizione per sempre



Bla bla bla  stiamo arrivando.. state attenti comunisti  ..


----------



## smallball (16 Giugno 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Bla bla bla  stiamo arrivando.. state attenti comunisti  ..



comunisti a chi?


----------

